# good afternoon boy n girls



## jobot37 (Jul 3, 2004)

hey, name's Joe how ya doin?


----------



## Mayhem (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Joe,

Welcome aboard. I look forward to seeing you around the site.

Cheers,


----------



## jobot37 (Jul 3, 2004)

well thank you


----------



## sallyj (Jul 6, 2004)

So Joe,
What do you do? Lighting? Construction? Sound? All of it? Just curious. 
SJM


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 12, 2004)

Also curious! Welcome aboard!


----------

